# Question about maintaining finish on two tone P229



## SgtQueasy (May 18, 2010)

I've always wiped down the finish on my blued handguns with a silicone cloth when I put them away at the end of the day. I'd found the cloth removed the oils left from my hands and any moisture the weapon may have picked up after a day in a holster. Stainless was never really a problem, but I continued the practice. Now I'm carrying a P229R two tone and have found the cloth doesn't easily slide across the finish as it did on the simple blued and stainless finishes.
Should I continue to use the cloth, is its use necessary or am I on the road to damaging the finish due to the cloth being impregnated with silicone and "corrosion inhibitors"?

Thanks


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I would treat it the same as any other (blued, black, etc.). It will be fine the way you are doing it now.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I do exactly what you're doing.

I think it is less needed on a two tone gun, but still a good idea.

:smt1099


----------

